# 2008 Altima issue



## kjca3 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have had a 2008 2.5 Altima for about 6 months now its got about 70K on it, last month it started having issues. if the car was in Drive you could mash the pedal all the way to the floor and it would take a few seconds then accelerate but only a little. At times it would get so bad it would barely accelerate at all.

I took it to the Nissan dealership and they diagnosed it as have a bad pedal position sensor and throttle body and said it would cost 1K to replace i told them to put the car back together since i thought that was way too much for a freaking sensor and throttle body.

They then said it could just be the pedal position sensor, after replacing that it was a little better at first and will drive normally ever now and then but it still has the same issue too often to let my wife drive it.

Will replacing the throttle body fix this issue it doesn't make any sense to me why the throttle body would create and issue like this it really makes me think they are just throwing parts at it.


----------

